# Please recommend a book on PHP & MySQL



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, so I'm a beginner in PHP and I've learnt the basics through online tutorials and forums. That was for a project that I had to make in my final year, so I only learnt/copied whatever was necessary at that time. But now I want to actually add PHP & MySQL to my qualifications list. So please recommend a good book for this purpose. If possible, also mention the price. 

Please don't ask me to search the forum, coz someone else's requirements may not match with what I need. Thanks!


----------



## Saharika (Feb 5, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Okay, so I'm a beginner in PHP and I've learnt the basics through online tutorials and forums. That was for a project that I had to make in my final year, so I only learnt/copied whatever was necessary at that time. But now I want to actually add PHP & MySQL to my qualifications list. So please recommend a good book for this purpose. If possible, also mention the price.
> 
> Please don't ask me to search the forum, coz someone else's requirements may not match with what I need. Thanks!



php and mysql for dynamic websites
larry ullman
www.dmcinsights.com
2nd edition 325ic
and it was very good
now 3rd edition cost around 500ic


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, its an old thread, don't know if Klaw will even look at it, but I will still drop my suggestion.

I never used any book to learn PHP-MySQL. There are enough resources on the web for the beginner and intermediate user. For PHP, one of the THE best resource is the PHP official manual itself. You can even download an offline copy of it in .CHM(help file) format. some of the things will be learned only when you actually sit down and write code. There is a limit to how much books can teach, but no limit to how much one may learn.

For MySQL too, you can download offline manual in .CHM format. MySQL releases short cases, slide shows, etc. at regular intervals.

I have always observed that when PHP and MySQL are used together, the PHP code is more often optimized compared to the SQL queries. So once you get the basics on using (My)SQL, also focus on query optimization.


----------



## gaurarpit (Feb 9, 2009)

Though there is too much content available online on sites,s till a book is more handy at times. 

I suggest use * Teach yourself PHP in 21 days *or *BIBLE*


----------



## devgujar (Jun 21, 2009)

Bible is the best one i found for bigineers....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Okay, so I'm a beginner in PHP and I've learnt the basics through online tutorials and forums. That was for a project that I had to make in my final year, so I only learnt/copied whatever was necessary at that time. But now I want to actually add PHP & MySQL to my qualifications list. So please recommend a good book for this purpose. If possible, also mention the price.
> 
> Please don't ask me to search the forum, coz someone else's requirements may not match with what I need. Thanks!



So which book did you select? And did you finish learning the basics and added PHP to your skills since 12-08?


----------

